# Packaging soaps



## kerzuke (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi!
I saw this video...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD4bJgtaHMg&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD4bJgta ... re=related[/ame]

...and wondered if i could package my CP soaps also the same way? Its so easy an cheap way.

Also could you tell me when i can package my soaps, do they have to be cured 4 or more weeks?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't usually package anything until I need to give soap away. I like it to breathe until then.  :wink:


----------



## Araseth (Oct 4, 2011)

The video uploader has replied to the comment asking if you can use it for CP soap, saying that she would use paper instead of shrink wrap.

I think MP is shrink wrapped because it needs the air kept off of it whereas CP soap likes to breathe. I've seen CP soap packaged in card bands (cigar bands?), cardboard boxes, little organza pouches, greaseproof paper and cellophane bags with a hole in them. I have seen some CP soap shrink wrapped though, but they leave the ends open and just wrap the middle of the soap not the sides, if that makes sense.

I've also seen it recommended that you wait until soap is fully cured before you package it because it wants to breathe and also because it shrinks and might not fit the packaging after cure.

I do the same as BubblesGalore, I usually only package my soaps when I'm giving them away. I package mine in greaseproof paper sheets with 'Handmade Soap' printed on them, and a label to hold them closed, I think they're cute ^_^

edit: to fix name mistake sorry


----------



## kerzuke (Oct 4, 2011)

Araseth said:
			
		

> The video uploader has replied to the comment asking if you can use it for CP soap, saying that she would use paper instead of shrink wrap.
> 
> I think MP is shrink wrapped because it needs the air kept off of it whereas CP soap likes to breathe. I've seen CP soap packaged in card bands (cigar bands?), cardboard boxes, little organza pouches, greaseproof paper and cellophane bags with a hole in them. I have seen some CP soap shrink wrapped though, but they leave the ends open and just wrap the middle of the soap not the sides, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



Yes i noticed that comment after i already posted here  But thanks a lot for the reply. I think im gonna package them (if im gonna give them away) with one piece paper around the soap, so thats the ends are opened. I think thats the best way - easy, cheap and also looks nice


----------



## honor435 (Oct 4, 2011)

*packaging*

what about soap boxes? wsp has some, I think they are 26 each if you buy 100, so, not too bad. I like that people dont have to touch the soap, but can still see it and smell it.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the idea of the paper wrapping with the ends of the soap showing but there's still the shrinkage that might make the paper loose in time.  I would like boxes the same as I saw some virgin coconut bars encased in.  There was a hole so you could see and smell the soap.  That Pina Colada one was white.  I don't know how they did that without titanium dioxice since it wasn't listed among the ingredients. I've never found any scent with coconut that didn't go tan or brown.


----------



## Fragola (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like to understand how come you can wrap a sweaty soap (like she suggested) in plastic ...


----------



## carebear (Oct 4, 2011)

I shrink wrap my soaps with the ends sealed.  But they cure about 8 weeks first.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 4, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> I would like to understand how come you can wrap a sweaty soap (like she suggested) in plastic ...



The trick is that you don't wrap MP soap when it is actively sweating. You wrap them when they are cool and dry, then the plastic wrap protects the soap from reacting with the humidity in the air, which prevents them from sweating.

IrishLass


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 5, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I shrink wrap my soaps with the ends sealed.  But they cure about 8 weeks first.



Same here, but I also buy perforated polyolefin, the theory being that the soap breathes a little and you can smell the fragrance through the wrap.  You can get polyolefin in a biodegradable form, if that is important to you.  It is to me.


----------



## debbism (Oct 5, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Same here, but I also buy perforated polyolefin, the theory being that the soap breathes a little and you can smell the fragrance through the wrap.  You can get polyolefin in a biodegradable form, if that is important to you.  It is to me.



Where do you get it?


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 6, 2011)

debbism said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com

I also use the perforated polyolefin for the same reasons...


----------



## JackiK (Oct 6, 2011)

I use shrink wrap, but not to completely enclose the soap.  Both ends are left open.  I can attach a card with my hot glue gun for the front and a label on the back with the ingredients.  It's worked great for me.  It's easy, and it's cheap.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 6, 2011)

I poke holes in my shrink wrap with a pin and put it in an organza bag with a label tied on- quick and easy. The shrink has never been a problem for me with cp or hp- but they are fully cured as well.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep...use link given by xyxoxy.  They ship really quickly.  I started using the lightest weight way back when, when I was first learning to shrink wrap.  I mistakenly thought it wasn't heavy enough since I kept burning holes in it, but it was ME, not the wrap.  They have wonderful tutorials on their website, and once I got the hang of it I had no problems whatsoever.  I use the 14 inch size for soaps, but I get the 24 inch size for large gift baskets.  It's so versatile.  I even use it for one container I use that I can't find shrink bands for.


----------

